# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Goran Bregoviç për herë të parë koncert në Tiranë

## BOKE

Për herë të parë në një koncert live në Pallatin e Kongreseve, artisti serbo-kroat Goran Bregoviç 

*Goran Bregovic, “po” Tiranës me gjithë kaba*

Pranoi të vijë në Shqipëri, me të parën. Dhe jo vetëm të sjellë gjithë bandën e tij, por të këndojë edhe folk shqiptar. Në 1 dhe 2 prill, në skenën e Pallatit të Kongreseve jep koncert një nga emrat më të mëdhenj të muzikës ballkanike, Goran Bregoviç (Goran Bregovic). I ftuar nga “Media Art” ai do të sjellë në Tiranë edhe bandën e tij prej 42 këngëtarësh e instrumentistësh. Sipas producentit Arben Tasellari, artisti serbo-kroat do të ekzekutojë live 28 prej krijimeve të tij më të njohura, që nga “In the death car”, “War”, “Hop, hop, hop” e shumë të tjera, tashmë të njohura edhe për publikun shqiptar. Por jo vetëm kaq. Tasellari bën të ditur se Bregoviçi u ka kërkuar një CD me këngë polifonike shqiptare dhe kaba me klarinetë. “Krahas këngëve të repertorit të tij, Bregoviç do interpretojë në këtë koncert edhe disa këngë polifonike”. 
Ndërsa koordinatorja mes Beogradit dhe palës shqiptare, Izidina Leka, thotë se kontakti i parë i Bregoviçit me muzikën shqiptare është një takim me grupin polifonik të “Janinës” dhe se është shprehur që polifonia shqiptare është “më e bukura në gjithë Ballkanin”. Puna për realizimin e koncertit të 1 prillit nisi para disa muajsh, qysh në momentin që artisti pranoi ftesën e bërë nga pala shqiptare. “Takimi ishte tërësisht i rastësishëm, në Teatrin Kombëtar të Beogradit. Ia bëmë propozimin dhe ai pranoi me shumë kënaqësi, madje tha që duhet të kishte qenë më parë në Tiranë”, - thotë Gëzim Agolli, një tjetër organizator i koncertit, duke shtuar se datat 1 dhe 2 prill ishin të vetmet data të lira në kalendarin e artistit të njohur për muzikën e tij thuajse në të gjithë botën. Për një artist të këtyre përmasave, sigurisht që edhe shpenzimet janë të mëdha. Megjithatë organizatorët, edhe pse nuk përmendin shifra, thonë me bindje që ai po vjen në Tiranë për një shumë parash 40% më të ulët nga ajo që ai merr në vende të tjera. Sepse e ka quajtur këtë një “çmim promovues” për Tiranën. “Gjithsesi, të organizosh një koncert të tillë kushton. Për të qenë gjithçka në rregull, fonia vjen nga Athina. Edhe në Tiranë ka fonistë të mirë, por pajisjet nuk janë tërësisht të kompletuara. Duhet pasur parasysh që bëhet fjalë për një bandë prej më shumë se 40 vetash, që interpreton live e që kërkon një numër të madh mikrofonash”, - thotë Tasellari, duke shtuar se qëllimi i tyre është të organizojnë një koncert madhështor dhe t’i ofrojnë publikut diçka me vlerë. Sipas tij, edhe më parë kanë ardhur këngëtarë e artistë, që kanë interpretuar 2 apo 3 këngë në aktivitete të ndryshme, ndërkohë që ky koncert, i cili zgjat më shumë se 2 orë është i pari në llojin e vet. 
Vitin e kaluar Bregoviç ka pasur një tur në vende të ndryshme të Evropës. Ngjalli shumë interes në Francë dhe së fundmi, në muajin dhjetor në Itali ku u shfaq me orkestrën e tij mahnitëse “Weddings and Funerals Band” (Banda e martesave dhe funeraleve) mes tingujve të “Maki Maki”, “Cocktail Molotov”, “In the Death Car” apo “Kallashnikov”. Goran Bregoviç fillimisht ka prekur veshin muzikor të të gjithëve me kolona zanore të filmave, të regjisorit boshnjak Emir Kusturica. Më pas ka vazhduar me muzikë për teatrot, baletet dhe incizime të tjera. Para kësaj ai ka kërkuar lirinë në Jugosllavinë e marshallit Tito, përmes kitarës elektrike dhe grupit rock “White Button”. E më pas stacioni i fundit i tij, ky i sotmi, është eksperimentimi i asaj që ndonjëherë ia përkufizojnë si “ciganizimi i Ballkanit”, pra mpleksja e kulturave etnike përmes Europës, ku barrierat e dikurshme zëvendësoheshin nga ura kulturore. Ky ishte eksperimenti i njeriut shumëngjyrësh: serb nga nëna, kroat nga i jati, ortodoks, por me bashkëshorte myslimane. Dhe rezultati është një muzikë-ylber që lind në Bosnjën e Bregoviçit, por zgjatet në Meksikën e mariaçëve, xhazin e Nju Orleansit, Spanjën e flamenkos, orientalizmat turke. Në bandën e Bregoviçit nuk është vetëm muzika që të tundon me diversitetin e saj, janë edhe muzikantët, edhe kostumografia. Kështu, mbetet i pazevendësueshëm ndikimi që ka ky 55- vjeçar sllav kur luan muzikën e tij, me orkestrën e tij e cila ngërthen lumturinë dhe dhimbjen, dashurinë dhe urrejtjen, lindjen dhe vdekjen. 

Filmi 
Palma e artë e Kusturicës
Kur flitet për Bregoviçin, sigurisht që mendja të shkon menjëherë tek filmat e regjisorit Emir Kusturica, kolonat zanore të të cilëve mbajnë firmën e tij. Mjafton të përmendim “Koha e ciganëve”, “Ëndërr Arizona”, “Underground”, fitues i “Palmës së artë” në vitin 1995 në Festivalin e Filmit në Kanë. “Ajo çka më pëlqen tek filmat e Kusturicës është fakti që ai e tregon realitetin ashtu siç është”, - shprehet Bregoviç. Krahas Kusturicës, ai ka bashkëpunuar edhe me regjisorë të tjerë, si me Patrice Chereau në filmin “Mbretëresha Margot”, fitues i “Palmës së artë”në vitin 1994 po në Kanë. 

Koncerti 
Data 1 dhe 2 prill
Vendi Pallati i Kongreseve
Biletat 15, 20, 25 mijë lekë të vjetra
Vendi i shitjes Pallati i Kongreseve, Teatri Kombëtar, Akademia e Arteve
Këngët “War”, Dreams”, “In the death car”, “Lubenica”, “Lost lamb Scherzzo”, “Se nevo si”, “St. Bartholomy night”, “Santus Deus/ Pater Noster”, “Natura”, “Maki, maki”, “Policia”, “Underground Tango”, “Hop, hop, hop”, etj.
Surpriza 4-5 këngë polifonike shqiptare
Kohëzgjatja mbi 2 orë

Programi 

War 
Dreams 
Lost lamb scherzzo 
So nevo si 
St. Bathplomy Night 
Sanctus Deus/ pater noter 
Aven ivenda 
Natura 
Maki, maki 
Te kuravle 
Sex 
Policia 
Underground tango 
Hop, hop, hop 
Ringe, ringe raja 
Lubenica death 
In the death car 
Ederlezi 
Mjesecina (moonlight) 
Kolo 
Rasle tijve 
Underground cocek 
Bulgaria traditionnal 
Caje sukarije 
Weddings and funerals 
Kalasnikov 
Belly button of the world 


Muzika e Bregoviç, ide për një film shqiptar

Ndoshta muzika e tij mund të jetë pjesë e një filmi shqiptar. Sigurisht, kjo është vetëm një ide e mirë, megjithatë mbetet vetëm e tillë, deri në këto momente. “Aktualisht kam një projekt të ri për një film me Gjergj Xhuvanin dhe kam menduar t’i kërkoj për të realizuar muzikën e këtij projekti, por asnjë bisedë nuk është bërë ende”, shprehet kështu Tasellari. Sipas tij, do të ishte shumë mirë nëse muzika e tij do të ishte pjesë e një filmi artistik shqiptar, të cilin e ëndërron kushdo. 



Historia e muzikantit serbo-kroat

Goran Bregoviç ka lindur në Sarajevë nga një nënë serbe dhe baba kroat. Pas disa vjetësh studime për violinë, Gorani formon grupin e tij të parë “The Uhite Button” në moshën 16-vjeçare. Kompozitor dhe kitarist pranon dashurinë e tij të papërmbajtur për rock n’roll. Pas 15 vjetësh në këtë grup, Gorani u kthye në idhullin e muzikës së llojit të tij në vendet e Evropës Lindore. Arti i tij është shumë i njohur jo vetëm në Ballkan, por edhe në të gjithë Evropën e larg saj. Në fund të viteve ’80 Bregoviç mori kohën që i duhej për të kompozuar në një projekt të rëndësishëm, filmin e Kusturicës “Times of the Gypsies” (Kohë ciganësh), dhe të përjetonte ëndrrën e tij të fëmijërisë: të jetonte në një shtëpi të vogël në breg të Adriatikut. Pas luftërave në Jugosllavi, kjo ëndërr u thye dhe ai e realizoi në Paris. Megjithatë bashkëpunimi i tij trevjeçar me regjisorin e njohur, boshnjak Ermir Kusturica, kanë përjetësuar edhe mjaft filma të tjerë si “Underground”, film me të cilin ka fituar “Palmën e Artë” në vitin 1995, “Arizona dream” etj. Ndërsa pas tre vjetësh bashkëpunim Kosturica gjeti një tjetër bashkëpunëtor për filmin e tij “Macja e bardhë, macja e zezë”. Koncertet e tij kanë qenë të shumta, ku shënohen në Romë, në Shën Pjetër, ku është pritur nga mbi 500 mijë vetë, më pas në Meksikë, Amerikë, Kanada dhe gjithë Evropën pa fund. Koncerti i tij në Tiranë shënon të parin aktivitet live dhe të përmasave të tilla, pavarësisht ardhjes në kryeqytet të këngëtarëve të njohur Mango, Xukero, Notis Sfakanakis, etj.

----------


## BOKE

Ja edhe nje foto:

----------


## ideus

Arti nuk njeh kufij.

----------


## Zana e malit

*Ish pjestari i grupit muzikor "Bijelo Dugme", Goran Bregoviç më 1-2 Prill vjen në Tiranë.* 

 Thuhet se në Shqipëri, kjo javë ka qenë "java e Sërbisë" dhe se shumë këngëtarë shqiptarë, përfshirë këtu edhe publikun (pjesëmarrësit) në emisionin "TOP SHOW" të udhëhequr nga Alban Dudushi në TV TOP CHANNEL me ëndje kanë kënduar këngët sërbe në emisionin!

Duket se organizimet rreth këtij koncerti janë aq të mëdha, sa të len përshtypje se jemi në një qytet Serb, e jo shqiptarë.

_"Nuk do të shkoj në koncert. Dje kam ardhur nga Tirana dhe të them të drejtën jam zhgënjyer.
Po ta shohsih gjithë atë organizim aq të madh rreth koncertit, të krijohet përshtypja se në Tiranë po vjen U2-ja, e jo Goran Bregoviç.
E di që muzika duhet të ndahet nga politika, por mendoj se është ende herët për një gjë të tillë",_ flet e irrituar Teuta Beselica nga Prishtina (Gazeta FAKTI) 


Mendimet e juaja rreth këtij koncerti ju lutem!

zEm :i qetë:

----------


## Gunnar

po mi po, vecse 25,000 lek bileta motra

----------


## ChuChu

ca eshte 25, 0000? 25 dollare? aman se t'i dergoj une aq. lol.

une ta kisha dit me perpara do kisha prere kasten bilete 1mije dollare (ny-tirane)e do vija. Xhuxhon nga i krah, Gunnarin nga tjatri e kendonim bashke me Goranin aty ne skene.

----------


## Larsus

Gorani ka muzike shume te bukur- ja vlen t'i shkosh ne koncert.. eshte i vetmi qe perfaqson muziken ballkanse me nota tradicionale po  u degjuar si greqisht arabisht apo ndonje ishte tjeter  :shkelje syri:  


shkoni, e kenaquni..xhuxhi na bej foto  :shkelje syri:

----------


## derjansi

Shkoni e knaquni me kengtare Serb ka shekuj qe na vrasin e na presin e tani dun me na argetu.
Do zoti i rrezohet autobuzi ne Qafe Mali e thy qafen klyshi i Serbise

----------


## BOKE

Bregovic, babane e ka kroat dhe te jemen serbe.

Ka qene pjestari kryesor i grupit "Bijelo Dugme" se bashku me Zelko Bebek, ku ka pas bere pjese per ca kohe edhe shqiptari Agron Berisha.

----------


## Foleja_

> ene kta mo si bojn sikur po knon milloshevici
> 
> ec merr se ju me kong serbe jeni rrit


Eshte e vertete qe ndihemi te prekur kur adhurohet  gjuha  serbe apo gjuha  me te cilen Milloshe-viqi ka urdheruar  te masakrohen  femije,te rinje, gra e pleq,apo do te duhet qe te e adhurojme ate gjuhe?? Plaget e shqipareve te Kosoves ende kullojne gjak nga folesit e asaj gjuhe .Me lot ne sy duke pritur djemt qe na vijne me arkivole cdo dite nga tokat serbe te gjetur neper varreza masive ,ku ngasesit e kamioneve  deri  te zbarkohen arkivolet degjojne ate muzike, tani te paguajm qe te e degjojme edhe ne????Vetem nje me intereson:A thua do te shkonte dikush nga serbet qe te degjonte nje kengetar shqiptar ne Beograd.Kurre nuk do te shkonte.Por me gjithate atyre qe iu pelqen,kalofshin çaste te kendeshme ne koncerte te tilla .

----------


## BOKE

Goran Bregoviç aromë ballkanike në Tiranë 

Oliverta Lila  


Folk dhe ritme shqiptare në krijimet e tij muzikore 


I duket e çuditshme që do të vijë në Tiranë. Dhe këtë e thotë vetëm pak ditë para se të ngjitet në skënën e Pallatit të Kongreseve. Këngëtari i njohur serbo – kroat Goran Bregoviç për herë të parë do të sjellë muzikën e tij për publikun shqiptar në datat 1 dhe 2 prill . I ftuar nga “Media Art”, pritet që të bëjë një performancë të vërtetë muzikore në Tiranë. Ndonëse është i njohur me muzikën shqiptare, ky do të jetë një hap për ta sjellë muzikën e tij për publikun shqiptar. Deri tani nuk ka ndodhur. Shkëmbimet artistike midis Shqipërisë dhe Serbisë kanë qenë inekzistente. “Shipëria është një territor nga i cili unë kam rrëmbyer shumë. Është i vetmi vend ku unë “vjedh” muzikë dhe nuk është çudi nëse do të dëgjonit që unë të këndoja një këngë tuajën”, shprehet Bregoviç në një intervistë para se të mbërrijë në vendin tonë. Do të këndojë live 28 krijime së bashku me një formacion të madh muzikor. Në një spektakël që do të zgjasë më shumë se dy orë në Pallatin e Kongreseve. Pas këngëve të tij ritmike qëndron orkestra “Weddings and Funerals Band” (Banda e martesave dhe funeraleve) me 45 instrumentistë dhe këngëtarë. “Natën e parë do të luaj me një formacion të madh muzikor. Janë rreth 45 vetë ku përfshihen kori i meshkujve, tre këngëtare femra, një bandë frymore etj. Pra një orkestër sinfonike e përshtatur për muzikën time. Do të interpretoj edhe disa nga kompozimet e mia për kinemanë. Në mbrëmjen e dytë do të jem vetëm me bandën time muzikore dhe do të ketë këngë të repertorit tim”, shprehet Bregoviç. 
Ritmi ballkanik
Këngët e Goran Bregoviç nuk i përkasin vetëm vendit të tij. Për këtë edhe ka një publik të gjerë që i pëlqen dhe blen disqet e tij. Shqiptarët i njohin këngët e tij “Maki, maki”, “Policia”, “Underground Tango”, “Hop, hop, hop” etj, edhe pse asnjëherë ai vet nuk e ka prekur skenën shqiptare. Ka “vjedhur” pak nga të gjitha motivet duke ia nënshtruar këtë edhe përpunimit me teknikën moderne. Vet e pohon me të fortë se këngët e tij janë frymëzime ballkanike. Në formulën e muzikës së tij përzjehen xhazi, ritmet sllave, meksikane, motive turke dhe vokalitet bullgar, sinfoni të shenjta ortodokse dhe tingujt modern të pop-it. Si është muzika e tij? “Muzika ime? Është një përzierje, lind nga një bazë ballkanike ku kryqëzohen tre kultura, ortodokse, katolike dhe myslimane” është shprehur ai gjatë turit të sukseshëm që pati në Itali. Një sukses të madh ka patur edhe në Francë ku disqet e tij janë shitur në 100.000 kopje. Kompozimet e tij, një miks midis folkut ballkanik dhe përpunimit teknologjik kanë pushtuar Europën edhe falë bashkëpunimit me regjisorin Emir Kurturica. Kolona zanore e filmave “Il tempo dei gitani” e “Underground”, i cili në vitin 1995 u shpall fitues i “Palmës së artë” në Festivalin e Filmit në Kanë. 
Rruga e një këngëtari
Sot ai është i njohur për ritmet e tij ballkanike, një përzierje motivesh folklorike dhe rymash moderne. Por nuk ka nisur kështu. I lindur në Sarajevë nga një nënë serbe dhe një baba kroat, Goran Bregovic krijoi grupin e parë rrok kur ishte 16 vjeç. Për rreth 15 vjet punon me grupin e quajtur “White Button”. Prodhojnë 13 albume të shitur në 6 milion kopje. Në ato kohë rroku kishte një rol shumë të rëndësishëm në jetën e tyre. Ishte e vetmja mundësi për të shprehur publikisht pakënaqësitë pa rrezikuar të përfundoje në burg. Turnetë e pafundme do ta kthehenin në atë kohë Bregoviç në idhullin e rinisë jugosllave. Për të plotësuar dëshirën e prindërve të tij, Goran ndjek studimet për filozofi e sociologji. Sot ndoshta do të ishte një mësues në qoftë se suksesi i madh i diskut të tij të parë nuk do të kishte vendosur ndryshe. Ndërsa sot ka një bandë të madhe “Ëeddings and Funerals Band” (Banda e martesave dhe funeraleve) dhe gëzon akoma suksesin e muzikës së tij. 

"Milosao"

----------


## amaro

Eshte numri 1 ne ballkan sidomos performancen e skenes e ka shume te modhe, ktu ne Turqi vjen çdo vit dhe ka sukses shume, muzika qe ben per mendimin tim eshte me shume ballkanike sesa Sllave.
Nuk besoj qe arrihet askund  duke bo propogande kundra ketij artisti kaq te madh ose duke kujtuar tmerret e te shkuares.

----------


## chi_mai

mbase shkoj dhe un, po sisha ne pune
nuk njof shume kenge te ktij
ka ate : in the death car
nuk jam i sigurt , po me duket se e ktij eshte. kjo me pelqen shume si kenge
do shkoj te marr nje zgjerim kulturor, muzikor  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## nausika

Sigurisht qe cdo manifestim serb (qofte edhe kulturur) do sjelle kontroversi dhe buje ne Shqiperi. Ne rastin konkret, Gorani (me grupin e tij) kane kenduar edhe shqip, biles e kam kengen "Kosovska" ne te cilen flitet per nje vajze te bukur kosovare qe kercen ne nje dasme. 

Sa per lajmin e mesiperm qe kendojne shqiptaret sebisht ne emision televiziv, mu rrotullua stomaku ... :Mos:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Nje miku im qe ka qene ne Greqi, me tha nje dite ne kafe, se Bregovic, gjate bombardimeve te Natos, ne Kosove, ka dhene nje koncert shume te madh ne Athine a Selanik kunder bombardimeve dhe kunder Natos.

Kaq nga ana politike e temes.

Sa per Bjello Dugmet, i kemi degju sa i kemi lujt fene, duke kujtuar qe kane pas edhe kengen "*Rroke Mandolinen, Bjeri Ciftelise*", po atehere ai qe njihej ishte Zhelko Bebek, qe ngjante si Mick Jagger. Mbaj mend qe vete Radio Prishtina e jepte shume...

Lidhur me koncertin, mesa di une eshte sponzorizuar nga 2 nga shoqerite me te medha te lojrave te fatit, qe ca thone jane bashkepunim shqiptaro-serb. 

P.s Te ishte per mu, do te doja nje koncert te *Rrollingstones*... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Poeti

Do të doja të dijë se si do të vepronit në këtë rast, ju që e përkrahni këtë koncert dhe që thërritni të jeni pjesë e tijë, sikur  ndonjë nga të afërmit tuaj, apo ndonjë nga familja juaj e ngushtë të kishte qenë pre e hordhivë serbe në Kosovë, sikur ndonjëri nga ju të kishte parë se si i nxjerren sytë fëmiut dhe detyrohet babai që ata sy ti gëlltisë, sikur të kishit parë se si dhunohet gruaja apo motra juaj para syve tuaj dhe të të tjerëve, sikur të vritej nëna, babai apo vëllau juaj nga sërbët, sikur të ndiqeshit edhe ju duke lënë fëmijët prapa që ti shkelin autotanket serbe, sikur gjatë tërë këtyre veprimeve të dëgjonit serbet duke kënduar (edhe këto këngë që do ti dëgjoni në koncert) dhe duke u dehur me raki, sikur pas kthimit në shtëpi të konstatonit se gjysma e anëtarëve tuaj janë zhdukur (dhe ende nuk u janë kthyer kufomat nga Serbia), sikur të gjenit tërë pasurin tuaj të krijuar me vite të djegur e të shkatërruar, sikurka edhe shumë të tjera, vallë do të shkonit në koncert. Mos më thuani se muzika nuk njeh komb, sepse nuk është e vërtetë, mos më thuani as se këto dallime duhet të tejkalohen, sepse me dhembjen që shqiptarët kanë (ata që vërtetë janë shqiptarë) nuk mund ta tejkalojnë dhe nuk mund ti harrojnë plagët të cilat u janë shkaktuar, nuk mund të pajtohen kurrë me atë që ju pretendoni të na e servoni me këtë rast. Jam i sigurtë se sikur para jush të paraqiteshin psh. Etno Engjujt do të kishin më pakë vizitorë se tani për këtë koncert, apo ka vdekur kombëtarizmi në Shqipëri, apo ka tretur gjaku i Skenderbeut, apo janë harruar porositë e Naimit dhe të Ismail Qemalit, është shtyrë në një qoshe porosia e Hasan Prishtinës, apo është harrura kaq shpejtë sakrifica e familjes Jashari të Prekazit, apo është shuajtur kujtimi për mbi 10.000 të vrarë e të masakruar anë e kënd Kosovës.
  Edhe një gjë do të iu them: Kurrë mos mendoni se e keqja mund të harrohet, kurrë mos pritni të jeni të përkrahur në demokracinë tuaj, kurrë mos logaritni në shqiptarët nga Kosova që do të jenë pjesë e lojërave tuaja demokratike sepse ende plagët na kullojnë gjak, ende para syve na dalin figurat e fëmijëve tanë të djegur, ende na rrjedhin lotët (dhe nuk do të thahen kurrë) për ata që i kemi humbur, ende jetojmë në pritje të atyre që nuk janë as si kufoma në mes nesh, ende nënat rrisin jetima që të tillë shkjau i bëri, ende vajzat e mbetura nën kurorë presin kthimin e të dashurve të tyre, ende
  Përfundimisht do të dëshëroja që kurrë, ama kurrë askush që veten e ndjen shqiptarë të mos i përjetoj ato që përjetuam ne, kurrë të mos ballafaqohet me krimet që i kemi parë ne dhe kurrë të mos harroj se çfarë i ka ndodhur vëllezërve dhe motrave të tyre në Kosovë.
   E ju shkoni në koncert, argëtohuni sepse nuk iu dhemb askund, nuk keni asnjë plagë, dëgjoni muzikën serbe, por kujtohuni se në të njejtën gjuhë kanë kënduar serbët që na vrisnin, që na dhunonin, që na masakronin, që na digjnin
  Bashkimi kombëtarë nuk bëhen me kësi lloj ndarjesh, nuk bëhet duke e përqeshur dhembjen e vëllezërve dhe motrave tuaja.

----------


## Gunnar

bobobo edhe ketu me politike ju. Kur mesova cmimin mu duk shtrenjt per kushtet e Shqiperise pasi mbaj mend se Metallicat kane dhene koncet per 15 $ bileta ne Bullgari para nja 5 vjetesh (prandaj me vinte inat  :ngerdheshje: ). Vetem per inat tuj qe e lidhni cdo gje me politiken do shkoj ta shof Goranin. Jo per gje por si artist eshte i madh dhe tipik Ballkanas. Man from Rino, Deathcar;  soundtracket edrelezi, tajlanska etj, edhe tango bile Ausencia.

P.S mbase ndonje prej ketyre qe permenda nuk eshte e Bregovic po shumica po.......

----------


## Poeti

> bobobo edhe ketu me politike ju. Kur mesova cmimin mu duk shtrenjt per kushtet e Shqiperise pasi mbaj mend se Metallicat kane dhene koncet per 15 $ bileta ne Bullgari para nja 5 vjetesh (prandaj me vinte inat ). Vetem per inat tuj qe e lidhni cdo gje me politiken do shkoj ta shof Goranin. Jo per gje por si artist eshte i madh dhe tipik Ballkanas. Man from Rino, Deathcar;  soundtracket edrelezi, tajlanska etj, edhe tango bile Ausencia.
> 
> P.S mbase ndonje prej ketyre qe permenda nuk eshte e Bregovic po shumica po.......


Gunnar, 

Shko, kenaqu, sepse aq din dhe ashtu sa dhe si din vepron. Por mos harro se e keqja vije bumerang...dhe do te te zere diku patjeter.
  Do te ta them ty dhe te tjereve: "Ai qe e harron te kaluaren, nuk ka te ardhme"

----------


## whisper

Fort  te  dashur  kosovare  forumiste, katundare  dhe  qytetare, mendjeholle  dhe  mendjetrashe,  te  shkolluar  dhe  gjysmake,paqesore  dhe  luftenxites, tolerante  dhe  hakmarres !

Sipas  logjikes  se  atyre  qe  jane  *anti-Bregovic (pra  anti  koncertit  te  bregovic  ne Tirane) * duhet  qe  te  mos  njohim  artin  dhe  kulturen  greke  meqenese  ishin greket  qe  cdo  nate  me  qindramijera  protestonin  kunder  Natos  dhe  pro  Serbise  gjate  bombardimeve te  Beogradit, duhet  te  mos  njohim  artin dhe  kulturen ruse  meqenese  Rusia  ishte  mbeshtetsja  kryesore  e  rregjimit  te Miloshevicit...
Sipas  kesaj  logjike  kosovaret   qe  denojne  rregjimin diktatorial  komunist te  Enver  Hoxhes  nuk  duhet  te  flasin  as  gjuhen shqipe,  e  as  te  njihen  me  artin  dhe kulturen shqiptare...meqe  edhe  Enver  Hoxha  ishte  shqiptar...Pra...nje argument  teper  qesharak  dhe  absurd  i  anti-Bregoviceve (pra  i  atyre  qe  kundershtojne  koncertin  e  Bregovic  ne  Tirane )


Dikush me  lart  permendi  U2....Ceshtje  gustosh (edhe mua  me  pelqen shume  U2...) por:  Kontributi  i  Goran  Bregovic  ne  bashkimin e  kulturave   te shteteve  ballkanike,  te  kombeve  dhe  minoriteteve  ballkanike  te  cilat  vazhdimisht  ne  shekuj  kane  qene  ne luftra  dhe  armiqesi  me  njera  tjetren sigurisht qe  tejkalon  cdo  lloj  fame  apo  buje  te  cdo lloj  koncerti  bamiresie  qe  mund  te  japin here  pas  here  per  show  edhe grupet  muzikore  me  te mira  perendimore...

Kaq  tani  se  jam i  zene...

*Miresevjen  ne  Tirane  Goran Bregovic!*

----------


## GL_Branch

Ok Gorani mire net vjen Tirane ska problem pasi me duket nuk eshte si gjithe serbet nacionalist

Po cfare kerkojne kenget serbe ne TV Tirana...cdo nate japin kenge serbe...si ka mundesi kjo? asnje fjale serbe nuk e dini?

Neve Kosove edhe pse 90% shqiptar ata shqipen e kane urrejt shumeee shumeee deri sa qe shkollat sna kane leje me mesu ne shqip, as radio sna kane leju e shume gjera elementare...

Paramendo ata neve gjithe te keqijat na kane be deri sa shqip ne shkolla sna kane leju me mesu keta midis Tiranes lishojne kenge serbe...ku ne Tirane as 1 serb ska me saktesisht ne Shqipni asnje familje serbe nuk jetojne kurse ne Kosove 90% shqiptar skane leju gjerat me elementare......e mos ti permendi krimet kunder shqiptarve se sna del nata

Gjithe gjuhet e botes jane mireseardhura kudo ne trojet shqiptare por jo serbe sepse ata neve na urrejn panvarsisht ne shqiptaret jemi demtuar ne cdo aspekte ndaj tyre.....dhe p.sh ku guxon ti sot ne lokal me lishu kenge shqipe ne Beograd...ta prejne koken ne vend sikur ne Kosove qe kane pre.....kurse Shqipni neper TV lishojne......per kenge greke mos te flasim i kane pushtu krejt kanalet televizive...

ku mbeten ndenjat kombetare  :i ngrysur:  ...po ne athine  me flamur shqiptare sguxon me dal se te masakrojne e lere te lishojsh kenge shqipe.....pse vlla kenge shqipe nuk ndegjoni? ok angleze kuptohet eshte gjuhe zyrtare e Botes edhe ne Shqipni ma shume kenget angleze ndegjohen 10 here se sa shqipe....po cfare kerkojne serbe dhe greke sidomos serbe....une kete se kuptoj?!

----------

